# Audiophiles: Any IEM specialists here?



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Im having a tough time deciding what i want to do with a new set of iem's. Now the shure se846 can be had for about £600 I'm considering them over my se425. But is there anything better for the same money? Im looking at universal but would consider custom if not much more. So much choice now, jh roxanne (although not the same money), 1964 ears v6 or v8, even found a company doing some nice hybrid customs (dynamic and balanced) called null audio

I love the se425, comfy, great sound isolation even when off, and i think they look great hence thinking the 846 is the logical choice? Same sound stage but with better base?


----------



## chopper007 (Nov 9, 2010)

ih mate, Yep.. this is what i do for a living.. all down to budget ( as ever ) and what you want to use them for... so more detail needed...
i.e. if you just use them on yr iPod, or use them on stage with a band.. blah blah..

feel free to drop me a PM if you like

charlie


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

chopper007 said:


> ih mate, Yep.. this is what i do for a living.. all down to budget ( as ever ) and what you want to use them for... so more detail needed...
> i.e. if you just use them on yr iPod, or use them on stage with a band.. blah blah..
> 
> feel free to drop me a PM if you like
> ...


Music to my ears charlie thank you, pm inbound


----------



## Zolasbackheel (Feb 11, 2013)

Matt - I have a brand new set of Sure SE535's that I am looking to sell. Not sure if they are any interest to you


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Thank you for the offer, but I think I maybe leaning toward the V8 or the 846. Shame as that's a classy set of iem's too, I hope they move fast when you do sell them. Did you get the momentum eventually??


----------



## Zolasbackheel (Feb 11, 2013)

Yeah got the on ear version which are being utilised at work. I have a set of 1964 V6 which get all of my home listening so no need for the shures now.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Zolasbackheel said:


> Yeah got the on ear version which are being utilised at work. I have a set of 1964 V6 which get all of my home listening so no need for the shures now.


How do you find the V6?? Custom or universal? Are they close to the momentum in sound?


----------



## Zolasbackheel (Feb 11, 2013)

I have custom v6 and they are brilliant. They are very balanced whereas the momentum has more focus on bass. I would always pick up the V6. I know 1964 have released a V6 stage which is also meant to be very good.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Zolasbackheel said:


> I have custom v6 and they are brilliant. They are very balanced whereas the momentum has more focus on bass. I would always pick up the V6. I know 1964 have released a V6 stage which is also meant to be very good.


Do the v6 have more bass than the 535's?


----------



## Zolasbackheel (Feb 11, 2013)

Its been such a long time since I used the 535s I can't really recall. The bass on V6 is very good while not being overpowering like some.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I have very little experience of this type of headphones but I have played with HiFi systems for around 35 years and used a lot of different headphones. 

A couple of quick thoughts. If the bulk of the listening does not require mobility I would suggest trying a headphone amp first. I have yet to hear almost any speaker which could not be improved by better amplification. 

Headphones can quite quickly stop becoming the limitation of the entire system and can easily act more as a microscope to the limitations of the rest of the system or the music. This is great for sound engineers but less impressive for simply listening to music


----------



## ScoobyDoo555 (Jul 21, 2012)

just to add to the mix (no pun intended!), I'm running a set of ACS T1Lives..... about the same type of price.
VERY impressed with them.


----------

